
Wire Messaging Application – The Downfalls - maxt
https://crysp.uwaterloo.ca/opinion/wire/
======
lhlmgr
Since I'm a Wire-messenger fanboy, I'm really happy to see an analysis of the
messenger. So thanks for that!

Regarding the last point:

"So, I sent a message to the CTO of Wire, Alan Duric, asking why the server
was closed. He immediately got back to me to let me know that releasing the
source code for the server was underway. When I pushed for specifics, I got
the following response:

“License will be the same GPLv3 and timeline is next year.”" [0]

[0] [http://www.networkworld.com/article/3140014/open-source-
tool...](http://www.networkworld.com/article/3140014/open-source-tools/down-
the-rabbit-hole-part-5-secure-and-private-instant-messaging.html)

~~~
unicornporn
Have you had much problems with bugs using Wire? I've been using it intensely
for over a year or so and I can say that I've never used a buggier app to this
day.

Calls connect 75% of the time (at best) and the app is still filled to the
brim with UI bugs. Example: often, when I open a notification I'm transported
to the right conversation, but at the beginning of the conversation history.
This is a year back, and when I begin scrolling down the app hangs. I need to
force stop the app and open it again to see the actual message.

It seems they're obsessed with adding new features (like robot voice fx for
audio messages), but don't know to fix the important things.

Still, strangely enough, I continue to use it. It works, but has a ton of
quirks. I use stock unrooted Android on a 5X and the other 7 or so people that
I know uses Wire have all experienced the same problems.

~~~
lhlmgr
The audio/video call doesn't work as expected. Thats true.. But for me, the
reason for that could be my old Iphone.

However, I extensively use the chat functionality on iphone/android/linux/osx
and that works perfect. And I really appreciate that I can logged-in, with
multiple devices at the same time.

------
prajjwal
Glad to see this under scrutiny. A lot of websites are eager to recommend any
application that claims to be secure, and it is often the case that neither
the author nor the audience is equipped to make that judgment. Hopefully we'll
see full fledged security audits for less popular secure messaging apps in the
future.

~~~
Siimteller
Check the report again - they've now added Wire replies.

------
Siimteller
Wire sent in comments which have now been published in the same analysis.

------
unicornporn
> Last modified: […] 13:37:37

Coincidence? :)

